# This Futuristic Train From 1965 Looks a Lot Like the Hyperloop



## TinCan782 (Nov 2, 2016)

_In the U.S. there are plans to have exotic wheel-less trains in tubes traveling at hundreds of miles an hour!” the strip continues. That “exotic wheel-less train” looks pretty damn similar to the designs Musk first proposed back in 2013._

http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/this-futuristic-train-from-1965-looks-a-lot-like-the-hy-1788488274


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Nov 2, 2016)

I seem to recall seeing the basic idea in several articles published in the 60's (one could even trace the basic concept back to Charles Beech's pneumatic railroad, which was actually built and operated - I think there was also a test or perhaps one put into operation in London, unless it was changed before construction).


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Dec 2, 2016)

The problem I see with both plans is lack of capacity, the Japanese Shinkhasen (sorry about my spelling) can carry hundreds of people per train, the Acela:300, trains are a form of MASS transport, the hyper loop needs to carry more people, capacity is one of a trains advantages, and we need to utilize that as much as possible.


----------

